
Bruce Schneier: “Click Here to Kill Everybody” [video] - espeed
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GkJCI3_jbtg
======
grokas
I have a bad feeling Bruce's fears might be realized in my lifetime

~~~
daveslash
I absolutely agree with you. However, I _do_ have a _good_ feeling that
someone (Bruce) is talking about this now. Talking about it extensively, with
a consistent message (for over 20 years), building a reputation, and building
a wealth of knowledge that'll be accessible to policy makers, lawmakers, and
laypeople when things _really_ start to catch on fire. When the policy makers
and lawmakers start to freak out and ask "where can I learn more about this?",
there will already be a wealth of Bruce's work to reference.

~~~
woodandsteel
We are so lucky to have someone like Scheier who both understands the problems
at a deep level and is able to explain it to non-techy's in a way they can
understand.

